# camo scope



## dusty123 (Apr 11, 2011)

Does anyone other than Nikon make a rifle scope in Mossy Oak Brush camo? Lookin for a good camo match for my Savage Mod 10 Predator Brush


----------



## keith (Jul 11, 2011)

not sure if another company offers one in that camo but it you already had a scope you liked then you could dip it yourself for around $40. you can find the film and activator on ebay and just do it yourself. i was going to do my whole rifle but i am going to put a different stock on instead.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I am a big fan of this stuff. (clicky)


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah that stuff works real well. It stays on well and is $13 at cabelas


----------

